# 8ftlX2ftwX2fth huge tank



## statusracing (Oct 13, 2004)

Alright just got this tank today needs some work but the stand is in amazing condition and tank has no leaks but should probaby reseal? its like 7 yrs old any suggestions? also what would u pay for this tank just curious! also how big of of a school would u put in here im thinking 30 caribe







thanks everyone


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, great pick up! I would only reseal if the silicone looks cracked or dried out. Fill it with water and see if it leaks over the next few days. I have no idea how much a tank like this is worth but 30 Caribe sounds like way to many IMO







for 240G.

A shoal of 10 would look sweet







What are you planning to use for filtration?


----------



## statusracing (Oct 13, 2004)

i was thinking like two fx5! lol i know i have 7 caribe in a 180g right know that i will be switching over to this bad boy if all goes well!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice p/u on the 480!!! I miss mine.. :sad:


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

480???









Two FX5's would work nicely on that tank


----------



## statusracing (Oct 13, 2004)

Ya not sure what 480 meant? But it's a great 250g for sure it's been sitting in the garage for a day now with water in it no bowing or leaks


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice. How much did you get it for? I would just go over the silicone one more time then pull it into the house.


----------



## statusracing (Oct 13, 2004)

so just checked it out and the tank is bowing the centre glass brace is coming apart on one side







any suggestions or is this just a reptile tank now


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Drain and re-silicone the center brace.......Fill back up and wait to see what happens.....


----------



## statusracing (Oct 13, 2004)

looks like thats what the last owner tried to do but didnt work fucked the he didnt tell me when i was buying it from him.....


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

statusracing said:


> looks like thats what the last owner tried to do but didnt work fucked the he didnt tell me when i was buying it from him.....


Who did you by the tank from?

If re-done right-I don't see why it wouldn't hold......Just gonna have to redo everything from scratch is all-

Can you post pics of the center brace by chance?


----------



## statusracing (Oct 13, 2004)

not really sure how to redo something like that? i bought it from someone on criegslist.....got a good price so not sooo pissed! yea ill post pics


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

a 8x2x2 is 240, not 480.

i would do about 15 pygos mixed shoal, but i would start with mayby 20 or more. For filtration, i would strongly suggest looking into a sump. You can build one farily easily for much better filtration and probably around the same cost as fx5's. The fx5's would be about 400$, and im sure you could get an over flow, 100g tank and some glass and a pump for a similar price.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

statusracing said:


> not really sure how to redo something like that? i bought it from someone on criegslist.....got a good price so not sooo pissed! yea ill post pics


Hmmmmm-
Alrighty then-
What area are you from? Will need to see pics of center brace and current spot of problem to advise on a refix solution....

I have to go and feed my 500 gal today-

It has a custom center brace that has been attached straight to the side of the glass.....It's kinda weird-But works very well- I see no bowing on my 4 foot wide tank-So if you can redo it to something like mine-I dont see you haveing a problem with it in the future...Might have to add one more center brace down the road----But that would be no biggie either...

Anyhow-I'll remember to grab my point and shoot and snap some pics of mine for everyone who has problems with this issue...

Cheers man-We'll figure this out one way or another....


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Is this a glass tank im assuming. To re silicone glass you have to clean old silicone off then just re apply it with soem between the panels and use some painters tape to fence in any stray silicone for a good line.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

sean-820 said:


> Is this a glass tank im assuming. To re silicone glass you have to clean old silicone off then just re apply it with soem between the panels and use some painters tape to fence in any stray silicone for a good line.


Yes glass tank-


----------



## statusracing (Oct 13, 2004)

heres the good side and bad side!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

statusracing said:


> heres the good side and bad side!


We are looking at the top-Correct?

If so-Not bad-should be fixable.......But I would advise ona diffrent way of doing it if it were me....

Be patient with me though-I might have pics posted later today-But might be tomarrow-Today is my busy day......


----------



## statusracing (Oct 13, 2004)

yea its the top ill put a full pic of it


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

statusracing said:


> yea its the top ill put a full pic of it


That would be appreciated....


----------



## statusracing (Oct 13, 2004)

full view of brace


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

statusracing said:


> full view of brace


WTF are we looking at here man-

Did someone silicone another piece of glass ontop of the brace? Is this how the previous owner tried to fix it? or did he just try to resilicone it.......I'm having a hard time telling from pics...

But overall-It should be fixable if your only seeing problems from the center brace.....The corners of the tank seem fine didn't they? or no?


----------



## statusracing (Oct 13, 2004)

lol yea i think he siliconed 2 pieces of glass on top lol....... yea the braces on both ends of the the tank look fine its just the center that has the problem....


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

statusracing said:


> lol yea i think he siliconed 2 pieces of glass on top lol....... yea the braces on both ends of the the tank look fine its just the center that has the problem....


Fixable then......

I'mm off to take some pics of my tank......I'll post them up when I have the time too-


----------



## statusracing (Oct 13, 2004)

cool thanks! i took that one piece of glass that the dumb ass siliconed on and took the plastic molding off this is what i found..........


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey Status, can you post pictures in an


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

sorry, they were up and then in my stupidity I deleted the files from photobucket, but I see you got them up









AK looks like he is helping you out!

AK ROCKS!!


----------



## statusracing (Oct 13, 2004)

sorry here we goooo....


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

statusracing said:


> sorry here we goooo....


So only one brace in the center of this tank-

Right or wrong?


----------



## statusracing (Oct 13, 2004)

Yep just one messed up brace


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Here is a few pics of my brace setup-
(forgive quality-Point and shoot was used)

First pic is a straight on shot-You can see there is a piece underneath the brace itself.This is silicone right to side of my tank-then brace is siliconed to that piece and to side of glass as well-

View attachment 184469


This next shot is hard to tell-But this is looking back at it from inside the tank-
View attachment 184470


This is another shot from diffrent angle looking back at it-Sorry about the reflections.-
View attachment 184472


This is an overall shot looking down on it-You can see that I have two of these-I would suggest the same on your 8 foot tank-

View attachment 184471


----------



## statusracing (Oct 13, 2004)

So that small lining of glass that is broken on my tank... Do I go buy that somewhere? It seems like that would be really flemsy being 8ft long?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

statusracing said:


> So that small lining of glass that is broken on my tank... Do I go buy that somewhere? It seems like that would be really flemsy being 8ft long?


Are you talking about this Pic man?

View attachment 184478


If so-Dont even worry about that piece being broke-


----------



## statusracing (Oct 13, 2004)

So should I take the whole strip of that glass off or leave it? Also should I use clear of black silicone or any particular type? I have a glass guy I'll go get the two braces cut tommar and start working on it thanks for that ak! Also everyone that has been helping out! Please anyone that has any more info def welcome! I'll keep every one posted!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

statusracing said:


> So should I take the whole strip of that glass off or leave it? Also should I use clear of black silicone or any particular type? I have a glass guy I'll go get the two braces cut tommar and start working on it thanks for that ak! Also everyone that has been helping out! Please anyone that has any more info def welcome! I'll keep every one posted!


Leave it and dont worry about it-Isn't it covered by the trim anyhow?

Just concentrate on the bracing first-That can come later if it bother's you-

Sorry-you will have to check elswhere on silicone to use-Thats not my strong point....


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

There is a aquarium silicone you can buy.. Look on big ALS online if there isn't one near you.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

SO you hve ttmass brace, yet your tank is bowing? I would probably take them out and repace with one stronger piece like AK has, but im still not sure i full understand what you are talking about half the time.


----------



## statusracing (Oct 13, 2004)

sean-820 said:


> SO you hve ttmass brace, yet your tank is bowing? I would probably take them out and repace with one stronger piece like AK has, but im still not sure i full understand what you are talking about half the time.


I know it's complicatd


----------



## momo18 (Sep 21, 2008)

as far as silicone goes you can go to homedepot and buy silicone. I wish i remember the exact name but it's probably for windows/glass but it DOES NOT HAVE mildew cure/repellant whatever. Make sure you buy clear. It looks like this...again you MUST make sure it does not prevent mildew or cure it whatever its right there on the front of the tube Silicone I not Silicone II.

http://www.homedepot.com/Paint-Caulking-Se...catalogId=10053

btw: I linked the white version didnt want to search for the clear. And the tards there will tell you it kills fish, cus i used to work there and thats what they told me so i picked it up right in front of them and walked out cus some people here told me it was fine. Year later still happy fish.

Edit: Just read another silicone post and remember the name it's GE Silicone I there is a GE Silicone I with the mildew crap don't get that 1. What you want will only have 1 facing on the shelf. Examine the actual tube, the other will all says cures mold mildew whatever this one won't have it on there.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

damn, thought my 8x2x2 was a pain with scratches being an acrylic tank...ill
just count my blessings


----------



## brianhellno (Jun 16, 2008)

OK I'm not entirely sure I fully understand but I'll take a crack at it anyways:

If the silicone in the tank is brittle or cracked its not terribly difficult to redo it provided you have patience and you're careful.

Here's a link to walk you through it:

http://www.aquahobby.com/board/viewtopic.php?t=35335

Also if you want to just put on a new frame around the top glasscages makes and sells them:

http://www.glasscages.com/?sAction=ViewCat&lCatID=43

Even though your size isn't listed there I think they do make custom sizes if you email them and ask for a quote.

Also your tank size is a 240 which two FX5s would filter very nicely but if I were you I would go with a sump. But if you have the money and don't mind spending it I guess it comes to down to personal preference with each having its own advantages and disadvantages.

Also lastly as far as stock I would stick with roughly 15 Natts/Caribe. I know there are a lot of factors in determining how many fish should be in whatever size aquarium but you have roughly 16 square feet of base for that tank and if every fish reaches its potential of roughly a foot in length I would be concerned with them being able to comfortably move around. To me anyways I wouldn't put too many more in there.

Good luck.


----------

